# This is my mac collection.....



## Ereticka (Feb 22, 2006)

[/IMG] 


I need to expand on my blushes, any suggestions?


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice collection of lip products there girlie!! your like a gloss girl like me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I love your collection of e/s! depot them all and you'll get like at least 10 lippies!!


----------



## Steel (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a serious e/s collection, I love it!


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

D-E-P-O-T-T-I-N-G!!

What's the yellowish e/s 2 above the last pigment jar on the right side??


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looooovin that shadow collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And can you tell me which shade stick that is right next to the last one on the end? It looks dark brownish. Thanks and you could definitely give my local MAC counter a run for their money with that behemoth size collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol And about the blushes... my favorites are my Pinch o Peach and Tenderling. They're both very natural and blend great and really easily into my skin. You should tell us which ones you already have. I see them in your pic but I'm not a pro enough to know what colors they are just by looking. At least not yet! lol


----------



## user4 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice collection girl!!!!!


----------



## Ereticka (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks girls, and to answer questions..

vuitton victim: the shadow you're asking about is spring up.

heen: the shadestick is taupographic. and the blushes i have are harmony and i have lillicent, sweet william and blossoming cremeblushes. and i have msf in naked you. I'll be getting lots of money in march so i'll be sure to pick up those blushes you suggested and quite a few other items.....


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Ooh yum! They're all laid out like sweets! I'm also loving your gloss collection.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 27, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ereticka* 
_thanks girls, and to answer questions..

vuitton victim: the shadow you're asking about is spring up._

 
Duh thanks! I even have it and didn't recognize it! 8)


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome Collection You Got There Girlie!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 24, 2006)

wow awesome collection, i wish i had that many e/s!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice collection!  You have a great range of colours.  Very pretty!


----------

